# Twitter



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got back into twitter after using it for a year to just autopost from FB and blogs. I noticed a few of our members have just joined and someone sent me a pm asking about how to use it, so I thought I'd just start a thread!

Like any other Social Media channel, engagement is the key. Don't follow everyone, look at someones stream, if all they do is retweet or post links, think twice before following.

If you are using it to promote your business, then do searches for local businesses and people and follow and engage.

If you are using it to promote your blog, then look for painters all over that may want to share.

If you are using it to learn, find leaders in that area and follow them.

Here is an article with more tips

List your Twitter address and let's tweet!

http://twitter.com/BloggingPainter


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Im new there, but havent spent much time learning my way around yet. http://twitter.com/#!/WoodlandPtgLlc


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just started tweeting about a month ago.
http://twitter.com/#!/perrypainting


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Chris. 

http://twitter.com/trustedpainter


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good article Chris, thanks.

I am on Twitter now too, which I kind of swore I never would be. 

If you can filter all the nonsense, its a good platform to get the word out about whatever you want to get the word out about.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I personally do not tweet, but maybe you'll find this useful.

Who unfollowed me on Twitter?

Who's not following me back?

Who am I not following back?

Who are my friends?

Find out!

http://www.friendorfollow.com/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, i just http://thetwitcleaner.com/ to clean up my feed, I have a bad habit of following anyone and then unfollowing the annoyers. Twit cleaner is cool because it show s you the bots and folks that only retweet.


----------

